# What's your Total Energy Cost?



## jjbaer (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi,

I've seen many threads but not one that asks what a persons total consumption of energy is, that is, what it costs them and what size house/area they live in. Thought I'd ask the question and as a beginning, show what my costs are:

Type house: 1-story ranch
Sq Ft: 1650
Area of country: S.W. Ohio

Primary home heating: nat gas
Alternate/back-up heating: Buck stove insert

Wood cost:                              $60
Wood used per year:                1 cord or less

Nat gas cost for heating/yr:       $460
Nat gas used for heating/yr:      420 CCF (42,000 cubic ft)

Nat gas cost for hot water/yr:    $260 (base rate drives up cost/CCF when few CCF's are used)
Nat gas used for hot water/yr:   144 CCF (14,400 cubic ft)

Electricity cost/yr:                     $800
Electricity used/yr:                    7,500 KW-HR

Total energy cost/yr:                 $1,580


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 15, 2006)

I have about a 3,000 square foot, old farmhouse (within the village limits) in Upstate New York and my combined gas/electric bill runs about $200 a month. Most of that is electricity. No AC. In the winter we heat entirely with a wood-fired boiler, including all domestic hot water in the winter. My wood is all free for the cutting, and I haul it as part of my commute home from work, so I'm not including any price on the wood we burn, although we do burn a lot and I spend a fair amount of time processing it. I consider that a free health-club membership.

So I'd say $2,400 to $2,500 annually for utilities.


----------



## tutu_sue (Dec 15, 2006)

These are my costs for 2005 and pre-stove.  We installed our stove last January 2006 and our gas bills have been reduced by 50% during heating season.

Type house: 2 sotry bi-level
Sq Ft: 2,268 (excluding unheated 1 car garage)
Area of country: Northern NJ

Primary home heating: nat gas 

Nat gas cost for heating and hot water/yr:  $686
Electricity cost/yr:  $780

Total energy cost 2005:  $1,466


----------



## Metal (Dec 15, 2006)

Type house: 1-story ranch
Sq Ft: 2,960
Area of country: South Central Kansas
Central Heat (Natural Gas) and Air 

Nat. Gas(last 12 months):  $821.84
Electric(last 12 months):  $1,025.57

Total energy cost/yr:  $1,847.41


----------



## bruce56bb (Dec 15, 2006)

2 story ranch, full basement built in the 60s.
located in kansas
2300sq ft main floor 2300 basement 550 upstairs=5150 sq ft
ng usage 05(pre insert) 1154 ccf cost $1181
ng usage 06(with insert) 736ccf cost $886
electrical usage 06 19671kwh cost$1482
i have a very inefficient hot water set up, 2 gas dhw heaters that are plumbed so you have hot water almost instantly. very inefficient but i love it.
i am working on my electrical usage by slowly converting to cfl lights when a regular one burns out. and i did buy a front loader washer and dryer.


----------



## Metal (Dec 15, 2006)

I thought a ranch house by definition can only be one story with or without basement.


----------



## bruce56bb (Dec 15, 2006)

dunno metal......only pics can tell the story.........
front


----------



## bruce56bb (Dec 15, 2006)

back


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 15, 2006)

Konfusion in Kansas!


----------



## johnsopi (Dec 16, 2006)

2000spft two story house @ 200$ a month elec bill Wife  home schools the boys so all the light are on all the time so is the AC.Our cost of elec want up 38% this year. So its @ 2400$ ayear


----------



## wahoowad (Dec 16, 2006)

Virginia

1850 sf
1.5 story house

electric/heatpump
2006 kWh usage: 12,553 
2006 electric bill: $1,061 

I forget what I paid for the Jotul, the Ryobi was $300, haven't pulled the trigger on the Dolmar _yet_


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Dec 16, 2006)

Type house: 2-story W/basement
Sq Ft: 1800/1200 unfinished basement
Area of country: Colorado mountians

Primary home heating: electic mass storage unit/ hearthstone woodstove
Alternate/back-up heating: passive solar

Wood cost:                              $0
Wood used per year:                4 cord or less

Nat gas cost for heating/yr:      n/a
Nat gas used for heating/yr:      n/a

Nat gas cost for hot water/yr:    n/a
Nat gas used for hot water/yr:   n/a

Electricity cost/yr:                     $1500
Electricity used/yr:                    1980 KwH

Total energy cost/yr:                 $1,500


----------



## jjbaer (Dec 16, 2006)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> Type house: 2-story W/basement
> Sq Ft: 1800/1200 unfinished basement
> Area of country: Colorado mountians
> 
> ...



MSG,

Think you mean 19,800 KW-Hr/yr.......otherwise you're paying 75 cents/KW-HR......


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Dec 16, 2006)

yes, i forgot a zero.


----------



## Jay H (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey, I have a 2 story Ranch with a basement in northern NJ.   I believe my house was once a summer home, had a propane stove (as I removed the propane line) and an oil furnace heat at one point (I can see the outline of the old oil tank and the hole in the foundation that was concreted up).   My house used to have 1 bedroom and a loft, but I believe sometime long ago, the loft was extended the length of the house and then walled to create 2 small cape cod-like bedrooms (slant ceilings). There is no bathroom upstairs just a small closet at the top of the stairs. I've called my house an "expanded" ranch but I'm no architect. It truly was a ranch at one point which was expanded to make 3 bedrooms.  

I've only lived here since January '06 but my average monthly electric bill is about $14-$15 and my average gas bill now that my gas boiler is off is about $18.  I have mainly gas appliances (Stove, dryer, water heater, boiler that is off).  No central A/C, didn't use any A/C this year but I do have window shakers.

Jay

Type: expanded ranch
Size: 1100SF
Location: northern NJ
Primary heat: Wood (now)
Secondary heat: natural gas - hot water baseboard heat
Cook: gas stove/oven
Average electric bill - $15*
Average gas bill - $20*

(house is old, insulation is old or non existant, but I've been fixing that slowly.)

Primary mode of transportation to work: bicycle 


* Have only lived here since January, not really a good indicator of yearly usage. Wood stove was installed in July, so last winter heat was the hot water gas fired boiler.


----------

